
Microsoft wins U.S. appeal over warrant for emails held abroad - uptown
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-microsoft-usa-warrant-idUSKCN0ZU1RJ
======
Analemma_
This is hugely important. The precedent that the government was trying to set-
that American courts can issue warrants to an American company to retrieve
data stored in any country- would've been a disaster for so many different
reasons:

\- The simple privacy nightmare of the US government being able without the
cooperation of other countries

\- American cloud providers losing customers to native companies which would
be unaffected by the ruling

\- Retaliatory actions of foreign governments demanding information stored in
the US, with no sound rationale why these requests should be refused.

Of course, now intelligence agencies are simply going to go to Congress and
demand a revised version of the Stored Communications Act that would let them
get back to business as usual, but this could be defeated. Keep paying
attention!

